# 54 Huffy Dial Your Ride. Need Advice Please!



## Evans200 (Sep 9, 2016)

Just unboxed my 54 Dial Your Ride. Could use some guidance on the best way to attack this project. Bike is complete, all OG paint, chrome, etc. I don't want to repaint or rechrome anything. I'm not sure how to best clean all the components. My other bikes hadn't aged as much as this one. I've used Evaporust before and liked the results. But never any large parts like the frame. So, I'm thinking maybe an OA bath, but want to be cautious and not have any surprises. OR, will WD40 and steel wool work well enough? If an OA bath is the consensus, is that an item I can buy at ACE hardware or Home Depot? Brand names? Best way to use it? Or a combination of these options? Sorry for the overdose of questions, but I really want to do this bike justice. Thanks very much in advance for any tips and advice!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 9, 2016)

Personally I wouldn't use OA on this one. Stick to the WD40/0000 steel wool, maybe some cautious use of rubbing compound, and polish. Go slow, be careful, and I think you will be pleased with the results. You might try a brass brush on some of the rustier areas but other than that I wouldn't try to get too aggressive. V/r Shawn


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks Shawn, that's what I was hoping to hear. Acid makes me nervous. Have been working with WD40 and 0000 steel wool, seems to be working pretty good on most parts, will use rubbing compound and polish tomorrow. Have some parts soaking in Evaporust and will do more tomorrow, like the springer as soon as I figure out how to take it apart. Right now, my biggest concern is the wheels, there pretty bad, so are the handlebars. Might look for better used instead of trying to save them. Will post pics as I progress.


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 9, 2016)

I second Shawn's advice Al....might try the wad of aluminum foil on the bars.



Mike


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 9, 2016)

mickeyc said:


> I second Shawn's advice Al....might try the wad of aluminum foil on the bars.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



Well, the bars are toast. Already posted in the wanted section for a better replacement. Too much chrome gone to look decent. Thanks though for the tip, always helpful.


----------



## Kato (Sep 9, 2016)

That's an awesome bike.........I think I've seen it before 
Can't wait to see it done !!!!


----------



## vincev (Sep 9, 2016)

Dont use any OA on the bike.I would use fine rubbing compound  on the paint.Go easy.Chrome will clean up but where plating is missing there is nothing you can do.Great looking bike.I want it.lol


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 9, 2016)

stewie griffin porn music


----------



## the2finger (Sep 9, 2016)

Evaporust on the rust I used it on a '50 girls Mercury and the results were amazing. Polishing compound and good wax on everything else


----------



## the2finger (Sep 9, 2016)

I saved very rusty wheels by de spiking them and using evaporust in a tub


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 10, 2016)

Kato said:


> That's an awesome bike.........I think I've seen it before
> Can't wait to see it done !!!!
> 
> View attachment 358521



Yep, that's the one! Must have been making the rounds over the years. Hope to keep it for a long time.


----------



## Kato (Sep 10, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Yep, that's the one! Must have been making the rounds over the years. Hope to keep it for a long time.




Original owner estate / barn find east of Cincinnati in 2015. I kept it for a while, sold it ( prob too cheap ) earlier this year.........it ended up in TN and now in MI. That bike has spent some time on I-75 traveling the last year or so.
Clean it up and keep it - I agree.......will be watching the progress !!


----------



## 56 Vette (Sep 10, 2016)

Very cool bike! From what I've seen you do with bikes so far, this one will be a homerun too!! You are very particular and I enjoy seeing your collection! Joe


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 10, 2016)

Kato said:


> Original owner estate / barn find east of Cincinnati in 2015. I kept it for a while, sold it ( prob too cheap ) earlier this year.........it ended up in TN and now in MI. That bike has spent some time on I-75 traveling the last year or so.
> Clean it up and keep it - I agree.......will be watching the progress !!



Thanks for the history lesson. Stuff like that is just as important to me as the bike itself. Looks like I'm the 4th owner, not bad for a 62 year old bike.


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 10, 2016)

56 Vette said:


> Very cool bike! From what I've seen you do with bikes so far, this one will be a homerun too!! You are very particular and I enjoy seeing your collection! Joe



Joe, that's a very nice compliment, thank you! Took the first batch of parts out of the Evaporust this morning, looking very good so far. Made a big mistake last night, took the guts out of the rear hub, and while carefully arranging them in order to put them back, spilled the whole pile. I'll be dealing with that mess sometime today, lol.


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 10, 2016)

Before & After 6 hours in Evap-o-rust.


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 10, 2016)

THE STIG said:


> stewie griffin porn music



Music to Dial Your Ride by??


----------



## Kato (Sep 10, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Music to Dial Your Ride by??




Holy smokes  - that looks incredible !!!  I'm going to have to try that stuff.
Did you just follow the directions or did you do something special.....did you also let the forks soak ??


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 10, 2016)

Kato said:


> Holy smokes  - that looks incredible !!!  I'm going to have to try that stuff.
> Did you just follow the directions or did you do something special.....did you also let the forks soak ??



No directions needed really. Just straight into a bucket. Most parts are done in 5-6 hours, stubborn rust overnight. Forks I did with WD40 and 0000 steel wool. Downside is $22 a gallon. Upside is it works, is safe to breathe, no gloves needed. After the soaking, I hit the springer with an old toothbrush, and wiped it dry. Tomorrow I'll put some chrome polish on it.


----------



## vincev (Sep 11, 2016)

What did you use on the chrome??


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 11, 2016)

vincev said:


> What did you use on the chrome??



Chrome was dipped in Evaporust for 6 hours, then once over with an old toothbrush, dried, and chrome polished. HUGE difference.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 15, 2016)

nice job  i like that bike


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 15, 2016)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> nice job  i like that bike



Thanks! Wheels and hubs just arrived, so I should be riding this weekend. Will post pics of finished bike asap.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Sep 15, 2016)

Where do you buy the evapo-rust???


----------



## the2finger (Sep 16, 2016)

Sounds like way tooooo much work.     
Sell it to me!✌
No really beautiful bike the next one on my bucket list. Use evaporust on the rust and compound and wax on the paint. I usually despite the rims and soak them one part at a time then remove the rust with 0000 wool.


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 16, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Where do you buy the evapo-rust???



At O'Reilly's Auto Parts. Try Pep Boys and other parts stores, shouldn't be hard to find. About $22 a gallon, worth every cent. I pour it into a bucket, use it, then funnel it through a screen back into its gallon container to use again.


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 16, 2016)

the2finger said:


> Sounds like way tooooo much work.
> Sell it to me!✌
> No really beautiful bike the next one on my bucket list. Use evaporust on the rust and compound and wax on the paint. I usually despite the rims and soak them one part at a time then remove the rust with 0000 wool.



We need an update on the Golden Flyer. The Dial Your Ride will stay in Michigan, lol. I looked at the original rims and spokes and knew I wouldn't be using them, so MLC supplied new ones. Not the original style exactly, but came with hubs, all laced up for $75 front and back. I'll keep the OG ones just to have.


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 16, 2016)

the2finger said:


> Sounds like way tooooo much work.
> Sell it to me!✌
> No really beautiful bike the next one on my bucket list. Use evaporust on the rust and compound and wax on the paint. I usually despite the rims and soak them one part at a time then remove the rust with 0000 wool.



We need an update on the Golden Flyer. The Dial Your Ride will stay in Michigan, lol. I looked at the original rims and spokes and knew I wouldn't be using them, so MLC supplied new ones. Not the original style exactly, but came with hubs, all laced up for $75 front and back. I'll keep the OG ones just to have.


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 16, 2016)

Why do my replies show up 3 times???????


----------

